# Paideia Press



## Casey (Aug 17, 2009)

Paideia Press is coming back! They have put a large amount of resources on the web for free download, including S. G. de Graaf's great _Promise and Deliverance_ four volume commentary, and gobs of other goodies (e.g., Dooyeweerd):

Paideia Books - ReformationalPublishingProject.com

My slow connection is going to get a work-out tonight, time to pull out wget


----------



## bookslover (Aug 18, 2009)

Dooyeweerd is a "goodie"? Hmmm. I got a headache just reading his title page...


----------

